# Max bench press



## Migmaster (Sep 5, 2021)

I recently hit 405x1. Just curious as to y'all's max bench press. I was 245lb 47yr old.


----------



## Trump (Sep 5, 2021)

405lb x 3 age 43yr old 255lb I think


----------



## Yaya (Sep 5, 2021)

405 ×2 ar 28.

Haven't maxed in a while


----------



## sfw509 (Sep 5, 2021)

Never really maxed out. Did a few times like 25 years ago. Dont even remember what i did.

Last time i really pushed heavy on the bench i was doing 275 for sets of 8-10. I was 37-38 at the time.


----------



## Migmaster (Sep 5, 2021)

Yaya said:


> 405 ×2 ar 28.
> 
> Haven't maxed in a while


That's a lot at 28


----------



## OldeBull1 (Sep 6, 2021)

This week, axle bench, 275x3. 43, 215lbs


----------



## AlleyFox (Sep 6, 2021)

315 x2 here and a hearty 57 with weight 201. Incline bench 245x4


----------



## BrotherIron (Sep 6, 2021)

I can't bench press my way outta a brown paper bag.


----------



## snake (Sep 6, 2021)

Nice job Mig! I never hit 4 plates in the bench even at my peak.


----------



## jpreston250300 (Sep 6, 2021)

365 x 2 - had to push it today. 210 lbs and heavy now


----------



## TeddyBear (Sep 6, 2021)

270 two weeks ago at 187. 🤷🏻‍♂️😢


----------



## Send0 (Sep 6, 2021)

Sigh, I don't want to play. 😭

Best = 235 x 7
Current (injured shoulder) = 150 x 10


----------



## Migmaster (Sep 6, 2021)

AlleyFox said:


> 315 x2 here and a hearty 57 with weight 201. Incline bench 245x.


That's amazing at 57.


----------



## Migmaster (Sep 6, 2021)

dted23 said:


> 270 two weeks ago at 187. 🤷🏻‍♂️😢


I remember when you were stuck around 235. I'm proud to see that 270. Good work buddy


----------



## Migmaster (Sep 6, 2021)

snake said:


> Nice job Mig! I never hit 4 plates in the bench even at my peak.


Thank you


----------



## jpreston250300 (Sep 6, 2021)

I feared three plates for awhile…4 is a stack for sure.


----------



## Migmaster (Sep 6, 2021)

jpreston250300 said:


> I feared three plates for awhile…4 is a stack for sure.


I'm not going any heavier. If I pulled something I would have to tough time recovering. I just had to hit 400 once


----------



## Migmaster (Sep 6, 2021)

My goals when I started was 20 inch arms and 400 bench. I accomplished them both.


----------



## Boogieman (Sep 6, 2021)

Migmaster said:


> My goals when I started was 20 inch arms and 400 bench. I accomplished them both.


Nice work Mig, goal accomplished!!!! Now to maintain!!!


----------



## snake (Sep 6, 2021)

Migmaster said:


> I'm not going any heavier. If I pulled something I would have to tough time recovering. I just had to hit 400 once


No, you hit 405, get it right. I hit 400, not 405. For me, that 5 lbs was just not in the books. The difference between 400 and 405 for me was more than 5 lbs.


----------



## Pooh6369 (Sep 6, 2021)

455 x3 I was 27 doing local shows, 55 now don't go near the bench due to injuries and wear and test to my body. 
  Looking back I shouldn't have trained as heavy and preserved my body


----------



## Migmaster (Sep 6, 2021)

Pooh6369 said:


> 455 x3 I was 27 doing local shows, 55 now don't go near the bench due to injuries and wear and test to my body.
> Looking back I shouldn't have trained as heavy and preserved my body


Shoulder injuries?.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 6, 2021)

Sigh I suck now but 275x3 at 220 bw before


----------



## Migmaster (Sep 6, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Sigh I suck now but 275x3 at 220 bw before


Nothing wrong with that. You say you suck now. Sounds like you are like half of us and work all the time. Makes it hard


----------



## Pooh6369 (Sep 6, 2021)

Migmaster said:


> Shoulder injuries?.


Shoulders, double disc replacement with arthritis for icing on the cake. Still going at it 5 days a week just a lot more sensible. Maintaining the bulk I built throughout my early life.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 6, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Sigh I suck now but 275x3 at 220 bw before


Everyone, paps sucks very well 🤤. He currently isn't accepting new clients, but will reconsider for the right price


----------



## CJ (Sep 6, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Everyone, paps sucks very well 🤤. He currently isn't accepting new clients, but will reconsider for the right price


He accepts Dogecoin.


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Sep 6, 2021)

Goal was 225. got it. then 315. got it. 325 is my max. 405 is the goal. I'm 39 and like 230ish.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Migmaster (Sep 6, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> He accepts Dogecoin.


LoL. Poor papa, y'all cut him no slack


----------



## Migmaster (Sep 6, 2021)

Dnewell2004 said:


> Goal was 225. got it. then 315. got it. 325 is my max. 405 is the goal. I'm 39 and like 230ish.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


I got there always adding 5-10 lbs a week


----------



## Migmaster (Sep 6, 2021)

Migmaster said:


> LoL. Poor papa, y'all cut him no slack


Well I might as well too. Papa do you accept Western Union. I am afraid of crypto. 😂


----------



## tinymk (Sep 6, 2021)

Best ever raw bench for me was 535 at 46 years old.  
Best bench on the platform was 512.5 at 45 years old.  
Coming back from some solid hits and at 51, I am still over 8 wheels.  
My dead and bench was what separated me from the crowd on the platform 

congrats to all you strong fuckers! Heavy is what is heavy to the person


----------



## Migmaster (Sep 6, 2021)

tinymk said:


> Best ever raw bench for me was 535 at 46 years old.
> Best bench on the platform was 512.5 at 45 years old.
> Coming back from some solid hits and at 51, I am still over 8 wheels.
> My dead and bench was what separated me from the crowd on the platform
> ...


I was wondering if you were going to post. I saw your stats and my jaw dropped.  That's beyond impressive, that's scary strong


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 6, 2021)

Migmaster said:


> LoL. Poor papa, y'all cut him no slack


It's ok I have better squat form 😁. Even with a bucket on my head.


----------



## tinymk (Sep 6, 2021)

Migmaster said:


> I was wondering if you were going to post. I saw your stats and my jaw dropped.  That's beyond impressive, that's scary strong


Thank you! I appreciate that


----------



## old builder (Sep 6, 2021)

bench 350  at 52 y. o.  225 b.w.
325 at 68 y.o. 235 b.w. after second back surgery and full torn shoulder surgery. started with 45 lb. bar and added 5 lbs. each workout. it was a long process. both lifts without a spotter, and lifetime natural lifter. now at 73 and with partial r. c. tear and partial biceps tear, I am not lifting heavy but heavy enough to maintain. some impressive lifts from some of you older lifters. hats off to ya'll.
old builder


----------



## eazy (Sep 6, 2021)

May 2021 370x1 @ 240 lbs


----------



## old builder (Sep 6, 2021)

foot note on my post. these were incline bench. just want to be accurate.


----------



## Pooh6369 (Sep 7, 2021)

We should have a AARP section for us old timers. So much knowledge to be had for the younger cats.
  Was talking to a old training partner back in the day. We were reminiscing about us using DMSO and Fina and Saran wrap and that garlic smell...lol. Waiting for the conversation kit to come in.
Ahhhh good times. You old dogs know what I'm talking about!!!


----------



## quackattack (Sep 7, 2021)

235x1 this year at 30 years old.  I just hope the number keeps going up for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Migmaster (Sep 7, 2021)

quackattack said:


> 235x1 this year at 30 years old.  I just hope the number keeps going up for the foreseeable future.


How much you weigh


----------



## quackattack (Sep 7, 2021)

Migmaster said:


> How much you weigh


Sitting at 205 right now.  Hoping to add some beef to that this winter.


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 7, 2021)

365 bench sitting @ ~199 rn. Bout to run another cycle here soon, but will be in a deficit. Maybe I can push the 4 plate threshold.


----------



## Migmaster (Sep 7, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> 365 bench sitting @ ~199 rn. Bout to run another cycle here soon, but will be in a deficit. Maybe I can push the 4 plate threshold.


Good luck. What you gonna run?


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 7, 2021)

Migmaster said:


> Good luck. What you gonna run?


I really honestly want to just stay with a high test cycle - but I'm getting tempted to run either deca or NPP with it. This is going to be a cut cycle so I don't need anything crazy out of it.


----------



## dragon1952 (Sep 8, 2021)

I try to stay away from max lifts anymore but sometimes I just gotta know. I did 265 x1 easily last week at 188 lbs, 68 1/2 yrs old,  could have done 275 and maybe a bit more if I hadn't already done 3 heavy sets to technical failure.


----------



## TeddyBear (Sep 8, 2021)

tinymk said:


> Best ever raw bench for me was 535 at 46 years old.
> Best bench on the platform was 512.5 at 45 years old.
> Coming back from some solid hits and at 51, I am still over 8 wheels.
> My dead and bench was what separated me from the crowd on the platform
> ...


“So you’re saying there’s a chance…” that the 30’s aren’t our only chance to live the dream of being swole and strong. That’s good to hear.

My mind is warped from being the oldest dude around 5/7ths of the week.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 8, 2021)

dragon1952 said:


> I try to stay away from max lifts anymore but sometimes I just gotta know. I did 265 x1 easily last week at 188 lbs, 68 1/2 yrs old,  could have done 275 and maybe a bit more if I hadn't already done 3 heavy sets to technical failure.


I bet it's not common to see many guys over 65, still pushing over 2 plates. I hope I can stay healthy for that long to still be able to pick up the iron.

Keep killing it man!


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 8, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I bet it's not common to see many guys over 65, still pushing over 2 plates. I hope I can stay healthy for that long to still be able to pick up the iron.
> 
> Keep killing it man!


I've talked to many guys who do, and they say if you're still even in the gym when you're that age you've already won.


----------



## stonetag (Sep 8, 2021)

I was a benching addict as a younger guy, but I never got as quality (not heavier) of lift until I got some pointers from a guy on this board years ago. Well over 400 was max in the past, shoot now I sit in some mechanical doo-hickey called a bench machine.


----------



## Migmaster (Sep 8, 2021)

dragon1952 said:


> I try to stay away from max lifts anymore but sometimes I just gotta know. I did 265 x1 easily last week at 188 lbs, 68 1/2 yrs old,  could have done 275 and maybe a bit more if I hadn't already done 3 heavy sets to technical failure.


Brother that's just amazing


----------



## old builder (Sep 8, 2021)

dragon, that is great and at 188 lbs. if you had already done 3 heavy sets to failure, i would say you have close to, if not 300 lbs in you. i'm not saying you should try it, but i believe it. us old guys don't have to prove anything, we just have to be smart so we can keep lifting.
continued healthy lifting to you.
old builder


----------



## dragon1952 (Sep 8, 2021)

old builder said:


> dragon, that is great and at 188 lbs. if you had already done 3 heavy sets to failure, i would say you have close to, if not 300 lbs in you. i'm not saying you should try it, but i believe it. us old guys don't have to prove anything, we just have to be smart so we can keep lifting.
> continued healthy lifting to you.
> old builder


I have it in the back of my head that maybe that's possible but the most I ever did as a younger lifter was 300 x 1 and I only did that once. That was at around age 46  when oddly I was at my strongest (started when I was 25 and made progress very slowly) and I weighed a lot more then. But I never  trained for max lifts either, always did reps so considering that I guess 300 was pretty good. Also never had any "help"  back then (wink, wink).


----------



## Migmaster (Sep 10, 2021)

Do you all find it better to get as big as you want and then cut. Seems like some can do it all at once. It's all out warfare for me to lose bf%


----------



## Migmaster (Sep 10, 2021)

Migmaster said:


> Do you all find it better to get as big as you want and then cut. Seems like some can do it all at once. It's all out warfare for me to lose bf%


I don't want to lose a ton of hard gained muscle but I have to start focusing on more definition.


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Sep 11, 2021)

Just got 325 again finally. 405 here I come

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Migmaster (Sep 11, 2021)

Dnewell2004 said:


> Just got 325 again finally. 405 here I come
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


325 ain't light, good job


----------



## Migmaster (Sep 11, 2021)

3rd day of npp, probably just feeling good tonight but I am repping 245 on incline awful easily tonight


----------



## Migmaster (Sep 11, 2021)

I am doing curls at 180lbs


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 11, 2021)

I put up 315 once .. not to impressive


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 11, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> I put up 315 once .. not to impressive, my arms are to damn long to be a good bencher


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 11, 2021)

How the fuck did I reply to myself .. This new board and controls got me all fucked up


----------



## Trendkill (Sep 12, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> How the fuck did I reply to myself .. This new board and controls got me all fucked up


This is definitely more impressive then the 315 bench. I’m not aware of anyone else on the board capable of this.


----------



## Migmaster (Sep 12, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> This is definitely more impressive then the 315 bench. I’m not aware of anyone else on the board capable of this.


Yep, answering yourself is a true gift. LoL. Good job buddy


----------



## FearThaGear (Sep 12, 2021)

I don't max anymore. I do however go as low as 5 reps(sometimes 4 if miss my target).

I have pushed 455 years ago but I doubt that I am at that weight anymore.

I am on a bodybuilding style workout regimen so strength is not my ultimate goal.

My typical flat bench press workout goes something like 275 for 15 or so, 295 for 10-12  and 365 for for a few sets of 5 after about 5-6 warmup sets.


----------



## Migmaster (Sep 12, 2021)

FearThaGear said:


> I don't max anymore. I do however go as low as 5 reps(sometimes 4 if miss my target).
> 
> I have pushed 455 years ago but I doubt that I am at that weight anymore.
> 
> ...


That's pretty impressive brother. Reps of 365 ain't no joke


----------



## Oblivious (Sep 12, 2021)

3 years ago, 19 years old I did 295 for 3 (I was 220 lbs,5"11 and 18% bf). now I never max out i just do 235 for 8-10 reps. I have a f***ed left shoulder from too much swimming and its painful to try and max out . I was at the time nearing the end of a test only cycle at 500mg.


----------



## FearThaGear (Sep 12, 2021)

Migmaster said:


> That's pretty impressive brother. Reps of 365 ain't no joke


There's guys at my gym that rep 405 for 10 or more for their warmups 😂

Some of them do working sets with 5 plates and then some.

I'm just a small fry.

Mostly competitive powerlifting gym but there is a smaller area for us weirdos that still use some dumbbells and machines too🤷


----------



## Migmaster (Sep 12, 2021)

FearThaGear said:


> There's guys at my gym that rep 405 for 10 or more for their warmups 😂
> 
> Some of them do working sets with 5 plates and then some.
> 
> ...


Yeah I watched a video the other day. Guy was 230 240 lbs and benched like 653 or something crazy like that. LoL ain't no way that should be possible


----------



## Migmaster (Sep 12, 2021)

Oblivious said:


> 3 years ago, 19 years old I did 295 for 3 (I was 220 lbs,5"11 and 18% bf). now I never max out i just do 235 for 8-10 reps. I have a f***ed left shoulder from too much swimming and its painful to try and max out . I was at the time nearing the end of a test only cycle at 500mg.


Yeah take care of that shoulder, hate you injured it especially that young


----------



## Oblivious (Sep 12, 2021)

Migmaster said:


> Yeah take care of that shoulder, hate you injured it especially that young


I injured it at 17, I was trying to get certified as a life guard and my buddy exaugurated the difficulty of the test telling me I need to swim 500 meters  non stop, that's about 20 laps in a regular size pool and 10 laps in an Olympic size pool , when in reality I needed to swim only 300 meters, needless to say I swam 600-800 meters a day for 2 weeks straight and on the day before the exam I fucked my shoulder, still went and passed it and ever since whenever I do heavy workouts I feel a sharp stabbing pain in my left rotator cuff, doest stop me from doing 40lb side laterals tho


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 12, 2021)

I’m not empresses when a big guy say 230 puts up 400 great your big and strong .. Only time I really was like wow was when I trained with this kid in Florida who was 15 maybe a 130 pounds . He was pound for pound the strongest person I ever met . He was repping 275 like it was nothing . I think I saw him attempt 315 but failed .. He would blow my mind everytime we trained .. his deadlift was insane too


----------



## FearThaGear (Sep 12, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> I’m not empresses when a big guy say 230 puts up 400 great your big and strong .. Only time I really was like wow was when I trained with this kid in Florida who was 15 maybe a 130 pounds . He was pound for pound the strongest person I ever met . He was repping 275 like it was nothing . I think I saw him attempt 315 but failed .. He would blow my mind everytime we trained .. his deadlift was insane too


I definitely agree here. Seeing bigger guys with bigger benches are nowhere near as impressive as seeing a lighter guy putting up the same numbers.

A 15-year-old of any size repping 275 on the bench press is amazing but at a weight of 130 lb is phenomenal.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 12, 2021)

FearThaGear said:


> I definitely agree here. Seeing bigger guys with bigger benches are nowhere near as impressive as seeing a lighter guy putting up the same numbers.
> 
> A 15-year-old of any size repping 275 on the bench press is amazing but at a weight of 130 lb is phenomenal.


It was crazy to see and hard to believe until u see him .. Nice kid to his dad was fucking huge


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Sep 12, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> I’m not empresses when a big guy say 230 puts up 400 great your big and strong .. Only time I really was like wow was when I trained with this kid in Florida who was 15 maybe a 130 pounds . He was pound for pound the strongest person I ever met . He was repping 275 like it was nothing . I think I saw him attempt 315 but failed .. He would blow my mind everytime we trained .. his deadlift was insane too


I'm 230ish and I don't think I'm big. I'm proud of my 325
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## FearThaGear (Sep 12, 2021)

Dnewell2004 said:


> I'm 230ish and I don't think I'm big. I'm proud of my 325
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't count yourself short man. 230 it's definitely not a small guy and much bigger than the average man.

Anyone benching in a 300s is a strong guy in my books. I've seen grown men who couldn't put up their own weight for a single rep.


----------



## dragon1952 (Sep 14, 2021)

dragon1952 said:


> I try to stay away from max lifts anymore but sometimes I just gotta know. I did 265 x1 easily last week at 188 lbs, 68 1/2 yrs old,  could have done 275 and maybe a bit more if I hadn't already done 3 heavy sets to technical failure.


OK...I was doing just fine with my 8-12 reps until someone started this thread. Now it's messing with my head. Three chest workouts later and today I did 265 x 2 pretty easily. I couldn't have done a third but I didn't really struggle either. 300 isn't looking all that impossible anymore.


----------



## Migmaster (Sep 14, 2021)

dragon1952 said:


> OK...I was doing just fine with my 8-12 reps until someone started this thread. Now it's messing with my head. Three chest workouts later and today I did 265 x 2 pretty easily. I couldn't have done a third but I didn't really struggle either. 300 isn't looking all that impossible anymore.


Shoot yeah. Slow and steady, no injuries. 300 not far away at all


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Sep 14, 2021)

dragon1952 said:


> OK...I was doing just fine with my 8-12 reps until someone started this thread. Now it's messing with my head. Three chest workouts later and today I did 265 x 2 pretty easily. I couldn't have done a third but I didn't really struggle either. 300 isn't looking all that impossible anymore.


Just be smart. If 265x2 was "pretty easy" and you had a spotter you could have got 3 imo. Just stick with it. At one point 225 seemed impossible to me. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Sep 14, 2021)

FearThaGear said:


> Don't count yourself short man. 230 it's definitely not a small guy and much bigger than the average man.
> 
> Anyone benching in a 300s is a strong guy in my books. I've seen grown men who couldn't put up their own weight for a single rep.


I know I'm not small but I guess I look at all of you shredded fuckers and think I'm not that big. I guess the lack of definition, or the lack of discipline with diet, gets in my head as far as "size". I just don't look big in my eyes

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## FearThaGear (Sep 14, 2021)

Dnewell2004 said:


> I know I'm not small but I guess I look at all of you shredded fuckers and think I'm not that big. I guess the lack of definition, or the lack of discipline with diet, gets in my head as far as "size". I just don't look big in my eyes
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Welcome to the life of a bodybuilder LOL.

I've never been big enough and I always look like shit 🤷


----------

